# Dry Dog Food-With High Meat & No Grains!



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

A friend of mine feeds her dog pedigree complete dry food and insists this food is great for her dog(i can see this dog is not in good condition)and also refuses to feed a good wet food such as naturediet,wainwrights,natures harvest etc.

As some of you may know i am not in favour of dry foods BUT for the health of my friends dog i thought i would ask some good people on here.

I have listed a few of what i think are good,or are they?
I have also chosen foods with no grains,i dont think dogs should eat grain,i maybe wrong.
Distributors of the Best Dog and Cat Foods in the World | Bern Pet Foods .co.uk
Natural Premium Dog Food from Arden Grange
Fusspot
Adult Sensitive
Complete Food - Fish4Dogs Online Shop - Natural Food for Dogs

Has anyone fed these foods?
Surely these are better than pedigree complete!
I cant find any others that are have a highish meat content and with no grains but they do have potato,why potatoes?
Anyone know of any others and without the big price tag?

Thanks for any replys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Had the orijen the Arden grange and the fish4dogs

Still prefer the wet though!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I feed Novak the Simpsons lamb and potato, he had a lot of stomach problems at the beginning of the year and this is the only food that didn't go right through him.

I feed it as a topper to wainwrights wet, if for some reason he decided he didn't like the wet, I'd keep him on the Simpsons. Tried all the others and for one reason or another they didn't suit.


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

I feed Orijen and have no complaints about it, why not print out the ingredients of pedigree and alongside have what what problems they could cause.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

You're absolutely right - Pedigree is rubbish and all of the foods you listed are great. There are lots more good foods that have some grain and lots of people are happy to feed these provided the grain content isn't too high - these tend to be a bit cheaper than the likes of Orijin e.g. Wainwrights, Burns, James Wellbeloved and some more that I can't think of right now.

ANY of these foods would be better than Pedigree! 

Maybe also point out that because of all the rubbish in Pedigree she will be feeding much more than if she fed a good food, so it's more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed - anything is a step up from pedigree. 

Dont forget that rice is a grain, if she wants grain free

As for potato - my impression is that a little, is good. Acana contains russet potato.
In larger quantities I think it becomes yet another filler - better than cereal but unless we want to pay orijen/acana prices then more potato isnt really avoidable.


----------



## LucyJ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Agreed - anything is a step up from pedigree.
> 
> Dont forget that rice is a grain, if she wants grain free
> 
> ...


Orijen isn't as expensive as some other premium brands as you feed less, check out the feeding guide.
I bought some from Pet Supermarket.


----------



## bellabrownn (Apr 21, 2011)

Natural Balance dry dog food is less expensive than premium brands, but it has top-quality ingredients. Meats and meat meals, including chicken, lamb and salmon, are joined by brown rice, oatmeal and barley as the top


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

bellabrownn said:


> Natural Balance dry dog food is less expensive than premium brands, but it has top-quality ingredients. Meats and meat meals, including chicken, lamb and salmon, are joined by brown rice, oatmeal and barley as the top


If it has brown rice, oatmeal AND barley in it then it's not grain free, which is what the op is after.


----------



## staffy_missy (Apr 23, 2011)

i have recently started to feed my puppy wainwrights and she loves it


----------



## ashia (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi, applaws is 75% meat , I feed my dogs first 2 bags was ok dogs love it, and price very good, now poops not as should be. Also feed them wainwright wet food. Around 60- 70% meat.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Agreed - anything is a step up from pedigree.
> 
> Dont forget that rice is a grain, if she wants grain free
> 
> ...


Potatoes are carbohydrates and will be digested in dogs digestive system in the same way as grains.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Renata said:


> Potatoes are carbohydrates and will be digested in dogs digestive system in the same way as grains.


I've never understood the train of thought that potatoe is supposed to be better than grain either.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there are reason she needs grain free?

I highly doubt she's going to change from £20 pedigree to £55 Simpsons 80/20... 

You'd be better off recommending something of a similar price but better ingredients e.g. Skinners or Gelert imo


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

This thread is from 2011 so I hope she's found something better by now :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The thread may be nearly 3 years old but I still prefer potato to cereal :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

applaws! as a bonus they find it very tasty!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

dandogman said:


> I've never understood the train of thought that potatoe is supposed to be better than grain either.


Because there's more to it than carbohydrate. Grains and potatoes contain other molecules as well.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Renata said:


> *Potatoes are carbohydrates *and will be digested in dogs digestive system in the same way as grains.


What a reductionist view! Potatoes CONTAIN carbohydrates. They contain other things as well eg alkaloids. Grains also contain other things as well.

The carbohydrate may be digested the same way, but there's not just carbohydrate in grains or potatoes. My cereal intolerant dog (like many others) is fine on potato-containing foods.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Burrowzig said:


> My cereal intolerant dog (like many others) is fine on potato-containing foods.


Exactly!! Maize makes Heidi itch - potato doesn't


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> What a reductionist view! Potatoes CONTAIN carbohydrates. They contain other things as well eg alkaloids. Grains also contain other things as well.
> 
> The carbohydrate may be digested the same way, but there's not just carbohydrate in grains or potatoes. My cereal intolerant dog (like many others) is fine on potato-containing foods.


It is still the same molecule in grains and potatoes and that is glucose. There are different chemical bonds that need to be broken by enzymes in dogs digestive system.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> What a reductionist view! Potatoes CONTAIN carbohydrates. They contain other things as well eg alkaloids. Grains also contain other things as well.
> 
> The carbohydrate may be digested the same way, but there's not just carbohydrate in grains or potatoes. My cereal intolerant dog (like many others) is fine on potato-containing foods.


Potatoes do not contain carbohydrates. Potatoes are carbohydrates.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Renata said:


> Potatoes do not contain carbohydrates. Potatoes are carbohydrates.


You are saying there is nothing in potato but carbohydrate? Wrong.

What about the potash salts and citric acid (mature tubers yield enough for commercial extraction), phosphoric acid, or solanine which is present in the skin?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Renata said:


> It is still the same molecule in grains and potatoes and that is glucose. There are different chemical bonds that need to be broken by enzymes in dogs digestive system.


So what? It's the other chemical constituents of the carbohydrate source that differ and some of those may cause reactions in some dogs.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> So what? It's the other chemical constituents of the carbohydrate source that differ and some of those may cause reactions in some dogs.


Dogs produce in their digestive systems enzymes and these break down food stuffs into constituent components. Carbohydrates need to be broken down into glucose. Glucose is digested in small intestine. Carbohydrates are source of energy in dogs diet.Some dogs have deficiences in these enzymes and cannot adequately break down carbohydrates. 
Potatoes in dogs diet are source of starches, starches = polysacharides. Polysacharides are made of thousands of monosacharide molecules (glucose).........
I put it all very simply. It is complicated and for me fascinating subject.
I am not going to argue with you or explain any more. I am doing my own studies, because I have 4 dogs and I want to know how their digestive systems work and I am trying to find the best diet for them.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been using CSJ No Grainer in between their raw to get some weight off and have seen no change in their poo, still small and firm and the dogs have taken well to the CSJ, considering they've only ever had raw before. I know a few Mal breeders who use it and their dogs look fab, work well in harness too. 
I was quite surprised as I thought I'd be dealing with massive amounts of poop but nope.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Renata -

I don't want to hijack this thread, but I'm still interested in the question of beet pulp. Are you able to elaborate on what you have said in this previous thread?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-vet-said-about-my-dogs-food-yesterday-8.html


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

staffgirl said:


> Renata -
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread, but I'm still interested in the question of beet pulp. Are you able to elaborate on what you have said in this previous thread?
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-heal...-vet-said-about-my-dogs-food-yesterday-8.html


Beet pulp is source of fibre in dogs diet. Dietary fibre is indigestible. Dietary fibre is vital as it bulks faeces, absorbs water and allows digestive tract to remain healthy.The bulking action slows the the passage of foodstuffs through the gut => the small and large intestine are able to absorb more nutrients from meal. And there are some other benefits.
This is good article to read.
The Benefits of Beet Pulp in Pet Foods


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Renata said:


> Beet pulp is source of fibre in dogs diet. Dietary fibre is indigestible. Dietary fibre is vital as it bulks faeces, absorbs water and allows digestive tract to remain healthy.The bulking action slows the the passage of foodstuffs through the gut => the small and large intestine are able to absorb more nutrients from meal. And there are some other benefits.
> This is good article to read.
> The Benefits of Beet Pulp in Pet Foods


Thanks for the info and link. It's very interesting.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Renata said:


> Potatoes are carbohydrates and will be digested in dogs digestive system in the same way as grains.





Renata said:


> It is still the same molecule in grains and potatoes and that is glucose. There are different chemical bonds that need to be broken by enzymes in dogs digestive system.





Renata said:


> Dogs produce in their digestive systems enzymes and these break down food stuffs into constituent components. Carbohydrates need to be broken down into glucose. Glucose is digested in small intestine. Carbohydrates are source of energy in dogs diet.Some dogs have deficiences in these enzymes and cannot adequately break down carbohydrates.
> Potatoes in dogs diet are source of starches, starches = polysacharides. Polysacharides are made of thousands of monosacharide molecules (glucose).........
> I put it all very simply. It is complicated and for me fascinating subject.
> I am not going to argue with you or explain any more. I am doing my own studies, because I have 4 dogs and I want to know how their digestive systems work and I am trying to find the best diet for them.


I really don't see why any rational person would insist on taking no account of the differences between carbohydrate sources. To start with, carbohydrates aren't essential to dogs - there are plenty of healthy (healthier?) dogs who never eat anything but meat and bone. Energy in these dogs comes from digestion of fats. The sole purpose of carbohydrate in manufactured dog food is to hold the stuff together so it can go into kibble in a bag and have a reasonable shelf life.

Grains aren't pure carbohydrate, neither are potatoes. Both have other molecules packaged along with the carbohydrate, any of which a dog may or may not be able to break down and/or pass through the gut without irritating it. There are far more of these molecules in cereals than in potatoes - gluten (not present in all grains), amino acids, storage proteins, lipids, various enzymes and enzyme inhibitors etc - ANY of these may be the cause of a dog's grain intolerance. And that's before you even get to the by-products of bacterial fermentation in the dog's gut.


----------



## Renata (Mar 18, 2013)

Burrowzig: 
I am not going to discuss dog food and argue with You any more. The discussion is leading nowhere.


----------



## ashia (Feb 4, 2013)

http://www.petsathome.com/webapp/wc...&y=10&storeId=10551&catalogId=10601&langId=-1


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

This must be a new one then


----------

